

Ask HN: Jobs in the UK for an American - nickvanhoog

I'm going to graduate with a CS degree in June, and I'd like to explore the option of living / working in the UK. If I were to try and find a job in the US, I think I have a handle on what steps to take. How does the process differ when searching for jobs in the UK? Any tips / sites that cater to something like this?
======
koopajah
I've been temporarily looking for a job in the UK so I can point you to some
of the sites I checked or that were advised here:

<http://hackerjobs.co.uk/> It was recently launched, you'll find some posts
they made here on HN.

<http://www.theitjobboard.co.uk/> I've found some interesting job openings
here.

You should also check the monthly post "Who's Hiring" here on HN they have
some openings in London. I think I've seen at least one each month.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4323597> August version

EDIT : I've kept a list of companies that I was interested in and had openings
in may/june, would you be interested to have it?

EDIT2: Added link to august discussion "Who's Hiring"

~~~
nickbarnwell
<http://roundabout.io> is also quite good, albeit focused on jobs in the
London area. Created by another HNer, IIRC

------
matthewowen
You'll need to get a visa. As with getting a job in the USA if you're a UK
citizen, it isn't as simple as just applying for and getting a job.

Your degree won't qualify you as a highly skilled worker, so unless you have
other connections you're probably in for a long hard slog getting a suitable
visa.

~~~
001sky
"Your degree won't qualify you as a highly skilled worker"

An Advanced UK-issued degree, relevant to the appointment, may be an
exception. But absent that, the general rule on "expertise" ~= you are the
only person in the _EU_ with such. Alternatively, if your appointment is at
"Board Level" (Ceo, Director, etc.) there is an exemption, so you may qualify
as a "co-founder" (if such an opporunity were to arise).

The devil is in details, however. Granular and somewhat varying year-to-year.

~~~
matthewowen
I assumed from the original post that the degree was an undergraduate CS
degree from the US.

~~~
nickvanhoog
Correct assumption.

